# Winter skirts..



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is sort of a spin off of a spin off...

I have become completely addicted to wearing the long flowing skirts all this summer. I got them at either Dollar General for $10 or Rose's for about the same.
I know it is going to get cooler and I dread wearing jeans again.
I put on jeans about a month ago to go wrangle some ducks that I was buying and I thought I would just die. It felt like I couldn't move at all.

So.. winter is coming.
What type of skirt is there for winter wear that would feel similar to the cotton skirts, but keep my legs from freezing slam off around the house?
I am prepared to wear my long johns underneath, of course.
But still...brrrrrrr.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wear a light wool slip under the skirts. You can also buy wool or cashmere fabric and make your own skirts, but they will not be as light as cotton.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I usually wear long lowing jean skirts in the winter. I'm looking for more that will be more suited for winter though.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Go to amazon.com and order some leg warmers, they are cheap and come in lots of colors/fabrics.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I think my winter weather here is comparable to yours in the mountains of NC. I wear only dreses. I wear cotton ones mostly but I have a few flannel, light corderoy and other heavier material ones that I wear in the winter too. I wear knee socks around the house, with boots if I go away. I almost never wear tights and only wear long johns if I'm working out in several inches of snow which is kind of rare around here.

I've never frozen my legs off. Slips help to keep me warm. I don't wear them in the summer months though Two layers is too much. But they work great in the winter.
You might wear jean skirts to help keep you warm.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

That's a great question. I'd like some ideas, too. I like long jean skirts any time of the year, but some of them are heavy I think. Nearly as bad as a pair of jeans. I wear tights with skirts in the winter and that helps a lot with staying warm, but again, it takes away from the comfortable factor and they don't hold up to wear and tear.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I only wear skirts when I go to town, and I like rayon for that. But I do not care to wear skirts otherwise. You girls must have skinny legs. When it is hot and your thighs rub together when you walk it is very unpleasant, and I am not exactly fat, not as slim as when I was young. I have a few pairs of bloomers with long enough legs to keep me comfortable and rash free. But skirts with my lifestyle are not very compatible. I always get so dirty. Dirty pants do not look so bad, but a dirty skirt looks awful.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

slightly of topic to the original question - 
I *LOVE* the idea of wearing my skirts all the time but I'm having issues getting used to functioning in them after having worn jeans for so long for chores, etc...is this something that will come with time?
Also, What type of shoes do you wear with your skirts in the winter? I wear my muck boots around the house with them out at the barn, etc -- but other than sandal or penny loafers I can't seem to think what will go with (I can't walk in a heel, didn't get that gene lol) thoughts?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Snort.
I thought perhaps there would be chafing, but I was really surprised.
I am pleasantly plump, but being flat footed makes it even worse, but I have been fine all summer.

And I work in the chambray skirt out in the garden (never the barn though.. cheap cotton pants for that) I tuck up one part of the hem into my waistband and go. It was pleasant.

I keep an old bandana tucked in as well for wiping my hands etc.. and in the kitchen I always have a flour sack cloth tucked in.. or over my shoulder.

I have found that aprons make my neck hurt..and my shoulder muscles. Just that little bitty, teeny, tiny extra around my neck is enough to pull me forward and cramp me up. But I am baking for 10 hours straight, so...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Suzyq2u said:


> slightly of topic to the original question -
> I *LOVE* the idea of wearing my skirts all the time but I'm having issues getting used to functioning in them after having worn jeans for so long for chores, etc...is this something that will come with time?
> Also, What type of shoes do you wear with your skirts in the winter? I wear my muck boots around the house with them out at the barn, etc -- but other than sandal or penny loafers I can't seem to think what will go with (I can't walk in a heel, didn't get that gene lol) thoughts?


I am addicted to Anywears 
http://www.anywears.com/shop/style.php?category=30470&style_id=ZONE&color_id=CHO&identifier_id=

Hard core addicted!! Love, love, love them. Indestructable. Comfortable. Fantastic support. (my feet have not hurt one day since I bought my first pair.. they last me for years with all day everyday wear..barn and garden etc...)
And they look kinda cool.. the brown looks enough like leather clogs..

But if the weather is hideous..I wear muck boots out. I wore muck boots out to the grocery store when it was pouring earlier this summer while in a skirt. So many women stopped me and told me how jealous they were because there feet were wet and mine were toasty dry.
Oh yeah. Looking good too. snort


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I wear muck boots during cold weather for chores. I wear flipflops or rubber clogs for chores in the summer. 

When I"m walkng the dog, it's tennis shoes. Going to town, it's sandals, mary janes with knee highs or nice clogs. In the winter, it's boot if there's snow on the ground. Or mary janes. You don't have to wear heels though I do on Sunday


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies! Did you notice any issues getting used to wearing the longer skirts more often? I like to think it'll go away with time.... 
I'm not worried about getting dirty or caught in things, and we don't have stairs at the new house, so carrying laundry up or down and falling on my face isn't an issue anymore  Maybe I just need some that aren't QUITE as free flowing.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been known to 'roll' the waistband a bit if I am carrying groceries up the front steps.
Or I tuck on bit of the hem into the waistband.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

*I did some googling and I think I have fallen in love...

http://www.themouseworks.com/fleece-skirts.htm

Polar fleece skirts!!
I am not paying that for them, but it has given me some ideas...
Ooooh... warm.*


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think any skirt will keep you warm...it's what you wear under it. Any fabric will leave your legs exposed from th bottom. I wear tights and don't find them that confining IF I buy a size larger than I'd normally wear.

As for working in skirts...I think I could do it all but mopping. I like to mop on all fours. I just don't see how a skirt would last as long as my jeans do for working though.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to have several culotte skirts - they were mid calf in length and worn with boots and made out of corduroy or light wool. They were cut wide in the leg and very comfortable. Since they were split like pants but a skirt they were very comfortable and your nether parts (bum) was kept nice and warm.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I wear leggings that stop at my ankles with mine. It's warmer and you can't see through the skirt and slip. I think I have an modesty issue these days. Think I will make a woolen or flannel slip this winter. I also have 3 long gauzy flowing dresses, one with long sleeves. It's fall colors and I can't wait to wear it. One of the best yardsale finds this season..$3.00. And it came with a fold up paper fan in the same fall colors. Makes a girl feel special.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I love working outside in a skirt during the summer. It's sooo much cooler than wearing jeans. But I have had a few incidents while wearing knee length skirts. I was picking beans and I wanted to move over a row and since I'm long legged I always just throw my leg over the row and step on over. I forgot that I was wearing a skirt instead of jeans! I was praying that no one saw right up my skirt when I did that. It's hard to get used to at first. I don't want to flash people.

When working outside, I'm usually either barefoot or wearing any old shoes that are no longer good for going to town. In the winter I do like muck boots. For church, I always wear high heels or black flats. I like to keep a pair of simple black flats around because they go with everything.

Making some flannel slips is a great idea.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

We wear skirts all the time. In winter we wear leggings underneath and made a few flannel slips/underskirts. I'm hoping to be able to get silk leggings and silk slips this year...it just breathes so much better and is more comfy than the lycra/poly blend leggings. 

Here's the link for pretty reasonably priced silk slips http://www.newcreationapparel.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=23&cat=Long Silk Half Slips

We also will often layer 2 or 3 different skirts that are lighter weight fabric for the warmth and it gives a different look...kind of like the "prairie" skirts that were popular when I was younger.

To prevent chafing in the summer we wear culotte slips, or some short length bloomers that we made out of old sheets...we found that by doing that we are actually cooler than we used to be with the sun beating down on our legs in shorts!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I have to ask - where are you ladies buying your skirts (especially the jean skirts)? I simply can't find skirts around here (I have looked!)


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Tabitha said:


> I only wear skirts when I go to town, and I like rayon for that. But I do not care to wear skirts otherwise. You girls must have skinny legs. When it is hot and your thighs rub together when you walk it is very unpleasant, and I am not exactly fat, not as slim as when I was young. I have a few pairs of bloomers with long enough legs to keep me comfortable and rash free. But skirts with my lifestyle are not very compatible. I always get so dirty. Dirty pants do not look so bad, but a dirty skirt looks awful.


My secret is I'm bowlegged:happy2: No, I have skinny legs. I don't have that problem though my younger dd does.
I get very dirty. But I have dresses for working around the place in. They are stained. I also have dresses that I wear for going to town and ones for nicer places like church, weddings ect.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

chickenista said:


> *I did some googling and I think I have fallen in love...
> 
> http://www.themouseworks.com/fleece-skirts.htm
> 
> ...


Aren't those toasty looking! Surely they look easy-ish to make? Even to the sewing impaired like myself...

Thanks for the link jynx, they seem to not be over charging for their slips


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I take skirt wearing by fits and starts. And day to day work has me in a state park uniform, which is so, so masculine. This summer, my 'go to' outfit when I got home was a polo style dress, like a knee length shirt that I found at an outlet store for $20. I wish I'd bought a couple. While it's just at the knee, I've found that I can do anything in it and look quite smart. Feels nice after the uniform... sorta like a girl! When I'm in 'skirt' phases, I always make them, because usually, I like them LONG. And yes, you get used to working in them and like Jen says, you roll the waistband or tuck the bottom into the waist band when you're busy. flashing people... nah... not where I live... if flash chickens or tomato plants, no one complains.

Some years ago, Martha Pullen put out a 6 panel skirt pattern in her heirloom sewing magazine that has been a good go to for me. 

For winter, I layer whatever skirts I have over running tights (which aren't tight if you get them one size up, checking the crotch fit first, if like me, you don't want anything 'baggy' or too much extra fabric in the panty area. A black pair and a gray pair make up my 'staples'.

The polar fleece skirts piques my curiosity. I am presently making 18th century 'petticoats' (actually skirts) for some costumed interpretive work and in that time period, they layered on another skirt and make themselves 'stockings' (tall, tall socks). I'm finding it both warm enough and comfortable to work in. The last one I made was from some heavy cotton found in the home dec fabrics, was the right colors for the time period and I LOVE the skirt around the house. (you have to get it worn in and 'dirty' looking before you wear it for this purpose).


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://aspiring-homemaker.blogspot.com/search/label/Sewing Projects

I don't know if you have seen this, but I love to go here and look..
She and her family have gone old school.. really old school..in dress and lifestyles.

This page is her sewing projects... halfway down is the apron I want so bad I could cry.
It would look great at market, wouldn't it??

And the Edwardian skirt etc...

And her gardens and recipes and the interior design..... aaaaaaah.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Skirts? Dresses?  :run:


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

chickenista said:


> http://aspiring-homemaker.blogspot.com/search/label/Sewing Projects
> 
> I don't know if you have seen this, but I love to go here and look..
> She and her family have gone old school.. really old school..in dress and lifestyles.
> ...


OH MY!! I just spent adreamy time wandering through her blog! You're right about the apron! I now feel the need to go dig out my skirts and be a girl again!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a coupld pair of microfiber leggings but this year I am thinking of getting some flannel and making petticoats. I am sure once I get my things all the way I want to it will almost seem like I stepped out of th eearly 1900's! My hair is now waist length and I am experimenting with edwardain hair dos...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have enough common sense and self awareness to know that I wouldn't emote that type of elegance in that apron or skirts.
Think more of the innkeeper's wife or the village baker (which I am).
Flour lightly dusting everything and a thicker waist, but a huge smile and laughing eyes...
maybe a bit bawdy as well.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I have worn skirts/dress for all of my life. When I cut wood I used a straighter, shorter, denim or corduroy jumper or skirt so there would be no worry of getting the my clothes in the chain.
In winter I wore leggings under my dress with insulated knee boots.
This year I am thinking of making a quilted skirt/jumper. Winter fabrics are tight woven
heavier weight denim, corduroy, thick flannel, wool or wool blends. Always the slip underneath. Layering always helps and it you have an over sized jumper skirt- slip it on over what you are wearing in the house before going outside to do the chores.
As the years have passed my hems have dropped lower. I rarely wear anything shorter than mid calf.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chickenista said:


> *I did some googling and I think I have fallen in love...
> 
> http://www.themouseworks.com/fleece-skirts.htm
> 
> ...


I'm going to add a comment here about the fabric Polartec that's used to make those skirts. It's wonderful, warm without the weight, and will last longer than most of us. DH has a set of long underwear made from Polartec that was bought 15 years ago and it's still doing its' thing through wash/dry/wear every year.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I get most of my skirts from the thrift store. Every once in awhile I'll find a skirt that I love at a 'department' store, but my main stop is the 2nd hands places. 
Shirts too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've read some responses, but not all.

So I would suggest a light flannel petticoat under it, with maybe a cotton muslin type under that to keep it from sticking to leggins.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I actually find skirts warmer in the winter than jeans. Even with nothing extra under them. The heat is held in by the skirt. My legs freeze when I wear jeans.

If you like this skirt pictured here: 
http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/product.pl?productid=37&groupid=26

You can make them using these instructions: 
http://homesteadblogger.com/mrsmamahen/12/

They are REALLY easy to make, the hardest part is finding fabric wide enough. I've made some out of denim and they are so versatile, and the best part is... if I lose weight.. they fit... if I gain weight ... they fit. They're simply awesome 

I find and buy long skirts from thrift stores too, sometimes there are very good deals to be had


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh WF!
Those skirts are wonderful!
I could make them, even with rusty sewing skills!
Thanks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have lots of skirts but they are all dress up and all different shades of black. they are not the flared ones. love them but have never had one. i had a lovely wrap around one years ago that my husband liked . didn't know they were around any more. i must get another. it's interesting. i only found that lady's blog about 2 nights ago. really enjoyed it. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

chickenista said:


> *I did some googling and I think I have fallen in love...
> 
> http://www.themouseworks.com/fleece-skirts.htm
> 
> ...


Neat idea. My DD likes skirts more then anything. I could make her a few "petty coats" out of fleece, then she could lay up a bit (I won't heat the house about 60....so she needs something to trap the heat in)


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I glean inspiration from you all with the skirt wearing. I love the concept, and I love the way a nice skirt feels, I just haven't gotten "there" yet, where I wear them everyday.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's new to me too, Lada.
I got into the habit this summer after I stumbled onto the great flowy cotton skirts at Dollar General. 
They were cheap and the colors are beautiful.
And so much cooler than anything else.

I want to continue the trend because they are so comfortable. I was amazed how awful jeans felt after skirts. It was like I was strangling.
So.. winter skirts it will be.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I already don't really like the feel of jeans...I prefer something baggier like cotton cargo pants or the like. Plus I think a skirt just makes me feel more "put together".


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I buy lots of a-line and 6 panel gored skirts from my friends who do custom sewing.
Here is their site:

http://www.ringgerclothing.com/

Very reasonable prices, and you can select the fabric and skirt length according to your weather.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Oh WF!
> Those skirts are wonderful!
> I could make them, even with rusty sewing skills!
> Thanks.


You're welcome


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

chickenista said:


> I am addicted to Anywears
> http://www.anywears.com/shop/style.php?category=30470&style_id=ZONE&color_id=CHO&identifier_id=
> 
> Hard core addicted!! Love, love, love them. Indestructable. Comfortable. Fantastic support. (my feet have not hurt one day since I bought my first pair.. they last me for years with all day everyday wear..barn and garden etc...)
> ...



Super! Just ordered a pair! Will be much better than Crocks--dirt comes through the holes in them.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

chickenista said:


> This is sort of a spin off of a spin off...
> 
> I have become completely addicted to wearing the long flowing skirts all this summer. I got them at either Dollar General for $10 or Rose's for about the same.
> I know it is going to get cooler and I dread wearing jeans again.
> ...


What about leggings?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

wanda1950 said:


> Super! Just ordered a pair! Will be much better than Crocks--dirt comes through the holes in them.


Oh! I am so glad!! You will love them.
I have never encountered a more supportive and comfortable pair of shoes in all my life.
And very durable and I have never slipped..not even in snow.
Please let me know how you like them when they come.
Shipping is fairly quick too.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

I am a skirt lover as well...I wear light cotton/linen skirts in the summer but most of my fall/winter skirts are made of wool...it's like wearing a blanket  I find my wool skirts in thrift stores and at garage sales. I usually wear thick cableknit tights or long underwear underneath. The polar fleece skirts look comfie but polar fleece is extremely flammable...I would be afraid to open the woodstove door wearing one of those...I have already burnt a few holes in my polar fleece tops from flying cinders! The other problem with fleece is that it picks up everything like a dust mop and always seems to be staticy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HOTW said:


> I have a coupld pair of microfiber leggings but this year I am thinking of getting some flannel and making petticoats. I am sure once I get my things all the way I want to it will almost seem like I stepped out of th eearly 1900's! My hair is now waist length and I am experimenting with edwardain hair dos...


Do tell: Where do you get how-to's and such for Edwardian hairstyles? I did a google search many months ago that didn't really yield much, and the only "how to" I ever saw was Ruth Goodman getting her hair done for Edwardian Farm.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wear skirts and dresses, usually below the knee.
In winter I have slips made of linen (usually a linen dress, cut off the top and make a waist band with ties) & flannel (these are generally skirts with elastic waistbands). My winter skirts aren't as wide and flowy and that stops the wind factor. My skirts are heavier denim and wool in the winter, cotton, lighter weight denim and linen the other three seasons. A nice undergarment for me is a pare of linen capris. They wear really well under the skirt and keep me cooler.
I don't care for tights, as I am tall and can NEVER find them tall enough so I have leg warmers that I find work very well. I prefer longer skirts anyway both summer or winter.
Love the aprons shown on Mias' blog page as well as all the old photographs. Wonderful.
Having worn dresses and skirts for about 10 years now, I have some for work and chores. They get dirty, get torn and then mended, either zigzag the rip or a patch, making it look quilted. I make my own skirts either from fabric from larger sized dresses and skirts at the thrift stores or altering/tailoring them to fit my tastes and needs. I especially favor jeans I have cut the legs off and taken a skirt that is to small for a skirt, cut the waist band off, trimmed to fit, gathered to fit the now cut off jeans and sew/serge it on. This gives me a better fit around the tummy and waist and keeps the jeans pockets I need for everyday work.
99 per cent of my clothing comes from thrift stores, except underwear.
Also for my winter chores, I have a cotton on one side, flannel on the other wrap skirt that I wear as an apron. It cuts down the wind, keeps my skirt cleaner and has a large pocket I can carry smaller items I might need. If it's really cold with wind chills below zero, I tuck my skirt into my carharts.
The boots I have right now are knee high rubber boots that I have cut off the tops to just above my ankles. The tops were too tight on my calves so I cut them down. They pull on and I couldn't be more pleased. It's cheaper than getting the low shoe type boots.
jd


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Aaah! 
Cutting down boots!!
I have a boo boo that is from a rooster attack about 5 years ago that still hurts.
The top of my boot sits right on it and after an hour or so I am really feeling the pain.
I could cut a few inches off...
I never would have thought of that.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Pony said:


> Do tell: Where do you get how-to's and such for Edwardian hairstyles? I did a google search many months ago that didn't really yield much, and the only "how to" I ever saw was Ruth Goodman getting her hair done for Edwardian Farm.



Try these listings from a search I did today:

*[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=edwardian+hair+tutorial&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]*


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> Try these listings from a search I did today:
> 
> *http://www.google.com/search?q=edwa...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a*


Thank you! I have a bag full of hair saved for rats, just have to figure out how to use them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Pony said:


> Thank you! I have a bag full of hair saved for rats, just have to figure out how to use them.


I'm sorry.. WHAT?!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I tried to sew skirts once...DH told me they looked like I was wearing curtains 

I haven't sewed since lol


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

chickenista said:


> I'm sorry.. WHAT?!


Without drifting TOO far off topic....

"Rats" are bunches of your hair, bundled up in hair nets, to give your hair "lift" for pompadour styles. 

I was so excited when I found out that's how they did it! Even though my hair is quite long, there never seemed to be enough to make it stand out just so. \

This link shows rat very well (you'll have to scroll down the page a bit):

http://zipzipinkspot.blogspot.com/2009/08/hairstyle-tutorial-1909-coiffure.html


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

glad you explained....I was imagining all kinds of things...


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

prairiecomforts said:


> I have to ask - where are you ladies buying your skirts (especially the jean skirts)? I simply can't find skirts around here (I have looked!)


I buy almost all of my clothes at yard sales. For skirts, church yard sales are the best. If you want jean skirts or long skirts, yard sales at Pentecostal churches will almost always have them. At least that's what I find to be true around where I live. There are a few stores around here that sell jean skirts. One is called Cato and then there's a store at the closest mall that's called CJ Banks. Both of those stores wanted around $50 for a jean skirt. I don't want to pay that kind of price. I rarely pay over a $1 at yard sales.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

ah yes, I see plenty of long skirts (even jean skirts) at the thift store. I've bought skirts myself there.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

I wear a skirt or a jumper nearly all the time on our homestead. Most of my skirts and jumpers are denim, but the ones I've sewn are cotton calico or flannel. I like simple shirts like turtlenecks, T's, or a flannel blouse, depending on the weather.

Very rarely, I put on a pair of jeans instead but I'm so used to skirts that jeans feel uncomfortable. Most of my skirts are thrift store finds. I love long, loose-fitting skirts for modesty and comfort. I even milk our cow and goats in a long skirt, although those are the occasions I sometimes wear jeans instead. 

Thanks for the sewing link, WildernesFamily!


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

I was thinking of sewing some pretty flannel skirts for winter and wear long sleeve, t-shirts with them. I like to wear ribbed tights (when I can find them).


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah it's not hard; I just marked it, used scissors and then just held what I had cut off up to the other boot and did the same. Since they were a bit too tight, they would rub a sore spot on my calf. 
I liked it and will probably do the same with the next pair. 
I saved my hair once & had two good sized rats but could never figure out how to do my hair that way. Maybe I'll try again.
jd


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

The Vermont Country Store used to carry ribbed tights, but they're a bit pricey.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

I wear skirts More in the winter because it is so much warmer! I love to layer several cotton skirts, then top with a big denim or linen one (which I actually made as a costume piece). Also I always wear bloomers winter and summer. They keep the heat out in the summer, and the cold out in the winter. 
But shoes are a problem. I wear really long skirts when going out, just to hide whatever weird footwear I've chosen.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Cord or wool skirts for winter. Jean skirt around the house. Barn boots for outside chores. For church and such, skirt, blouse and jacket or blouse with shawl or sweater, riding boots. Flannel underneath when it's really cold outside. I wear Mary Janes also. Land's End has shoes that fit me and are comfortable.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Pony said:


> Do tell: Where do you get how-to's and such for Edwardian hairstyles? I did a google search many months ago that didn't really yield much, and the only "how to" I ever saw was Ruth Goodman getting her hair done for Edwardian Farm.


youtube is great I also frequent a site called longhaircommunity.com and it's amazing what you can find. Every Month thye "try out" a different hairstyle and enciurage everyone to post pics.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So I went shopping today.
There is an old, dark, cramped, crammed full fabric store in the rundown part of town.
It is as attractive as I make it sound.

She mostly has upholstery fabric, but if you bring a flashlight you can find some other things.
I love that place.

I got a wonderful blue wool. It is flowy and soft and a gorgeous blue.. kinda of like deep twilight blue.
A soft creamy cranberry color. It is a thinner material, but I could not resist that color.
And a black fabric that is heavy, but so silky soft. Oh.. it feels heavenly.

Now.. I can either try to trade her fresh butchered chickens to sew them for me (that would be my preference) or I can relearn to sew with gorgeous fabrics adn be terrified of destroying them...

Oh.. and I got 2+ yards of each for a total of $12. Heck yeah!!
And that wool is.... oh what a wonderful soft weave.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Woohoo! Good score


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I envy you that material. Deep twilight blue wool, must be beautiful!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

alot of the practical applications to wearing dresses/skirts were also discussed in another thread earlier this week:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411922

I admit lately I have found myself wearing more dresses and skirts. I am in love with that Edwardian skirt on Mia's blog!!! I will have one of those this winter!! I love the simplicity of skirts/dresses. They are just CLASSY!! I, too, have found that I am letting my hair grow longer than I have ever had it. It is past shoulder length now. At first, it came about because I just couldnt get to the shop to have it cut. Then, I started pulling it back with a hairband. Now, it is long enough that I wear it pulled up 6 days out of seven. DH loves it up. He says it is more feminine. Truthfully, it feels more ladylike. Mia is an inspiration for the "lady" in each of us!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been immersing myself into the world of skirts.
Circle skirts and 3/4 skirts and half circle skirts.. love, love, love.

And now I am pondering tops and what to go with. That will be the next hurdle, I suppose. How to ahve the skirt without a frumpy, Amish bag lady look that a plain turtleneck would give me or something.. or at least that is how I fear I would look.

It is strange, this skirt desire. And it is not just a desire for comfort, but it feels kind of... girly and elegant..it changes depending on what I am wearing. And I find myself drawn to the look of Mia's apron and I want to wear it.. often.
I do want to feel more feminine, but not the Hollywood version. I want the 'connected with the women gone before' kinda of feminine.
I have been look a stay and corset patterns. Oh good lord.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean chickenista -it makes me feel pretty & feminine, put together even. I seem to like to pair v-neck shirts with the skirts I do have. And the shirt has to have a little taper. The plaid fitted button up shirts that have come out lately would look lovely with a denim skirt.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

For shirts I mainly wear t-shirts and long sleeve t-shirts. They have a little bit of a fit to them so they're not baggy or frumpy. I do have some blouses and polo type blouses that I wear also. I hate bulk, but I can easily pull a sweater or sweatshirt on over the t's if I'm chilly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Reading this post has made me nostalgic for my skirts..LOL..I have two wool jumpers made 15 years ago by an Amish friend in Pennsylvania..they are sewn so well, I don't think they will ever die..

I loved reading that blog by Mia..my goodness what a talented young woman!!

and thank you to all of the gals who posted links..I'm going to budget for some of those long skirts and find some comfy leggings


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

And long skirts look so nice with cardigan s too! I loved the blog!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Some of the beauty supply stores have rats made of nylon so you can cheat if you just can't get enough of your own hair to make one LOL When you said that I knew someone was going to squeak (I grew up with them, so am used to the responses LOL)

I have found huge rolls of upholstery fabric at thrift stores for pennies a yard! 

I like the apron, but think the neckerchief would give me as much grief as a neckstrap. Anything pressing on the back of my neck gives me pain  But I'm sure it could be made without it...


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

This site has long skirts of many colors, fabrics, and designs from fashionable to everyday wear.
http://www.newcreationapparel.com/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=5&cat=+Modest+Long+Skirts

If you sew for yourself and make your own patterns, this is one I enjoyed making. It is particularly nice if you do not like gathers around your waist but a nice smooth fit.
Cut your pattern in strips 5 inches at the top 15 inches at the bottom. This way you can have your skirt any length you want it and any fulness. I used 3 x the top for the bottom but if you want you could increase it to 4x or what ever you wanted.
For instance, if you have a 30 inch waist you would need 9 strips 5 inches wide at the top, 15 inches at the bottom. The finished skirt width will be 123 inches at the hem.
Sew the strips together and add your waist band. These skirts can have different colored strips, or lace panels for dress or trim added between the strips.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

She has said that it is a basic skirt pattern with the waistband and the neckerchief is just sewn on to the waistband.
Looks so awesome.
I think it would do better for me than the neckstrap aprons. After about the 8th hour, the neckstraps have put just enough pressure that my neck and shoulders are tight and sore.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

For those of you like me that are plus size, where do you go for skirts? I found these sites

http://www.onestopplus.com/Product....F-001517B1882A&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla a

http://www.womanwithin.com/Plus-Size-skirts.aspx?DeptId=9270

I love the look of this skirt. I guess I am going to have to break down and make me some this winter.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Waiting Falcon said:


> This site has long skirts of many colors, fabrics, and designs from fashionable to everyday wear.
> http://www.newcreationapparel.com/shopdisplaycategories.asp?id=5&cat=+Modest+Long+Skirts
> 
> If you sew for yourself and make your own patterns, this is one I enjoyed making. It is particularly nice if you do not like gathers around your waist but a nice smooth fit.
> ...


Can you explain the 3 or 4x the top. Is that taking the inches of your waist, then x3, or how many panels you need to = your waist x3?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

The beauty of this pattern is that you choose what you want. For narrow strips make them 3 inches at the top x 3 would be 9 inches at the bottom. If you want wider strips you make them 4, 5, 6 inches at the top just multiply by 3 for the width of the bottom. When you figure for your waist remember the seam allowance- 5/8 " or with a serger 1/4" .In my last post I figured on 5/8"
.
Just take your waist measurement and divide by 3 if that is the size of panel you want. 3 inch panels will have to be cut 4 1/4 inches wide for the 5/8 s/a.
If you still want an elastic waist add 2 panels. With a button closure add one extra panel. 
30 inch waist 10 panels plus 1 for button or 2 for elastic.

Is this what you need to know?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

oh! I get it. I am a visual person, so just reading it takes some processing  Thanks!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

No problem, I am the same way and it took some figuring in how to write it<G>


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Instructions for peasant skirts, with an online calculator, enter your waist size and it tells you how to do the panels. Another really simple skirt to make, though gathering takes forever if you have to do it by hand!

http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PSKIRT&Store_Code=JC

I made my girls some:










I don't know if they would work if made out of thicker fabric. But with just regular cotton with maybe a slip underneath are nice for fall.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

For those who want to explore older patterns this site is great Patterns victorian.edwardian etc

I am really enjoying thos thread I love th esimplicity of making a gored skirt that WaitingFalcon has described!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Fantastic thread!!! I have just started really wearing skirts this year too. I wonder if we are all just tired of wearing mens cloths? I know I am. Anyway, I made a heavy denim skirt earlier this year that I will pull back out to wear in colder weather.
I also wear knit pants under my skirts in the cooler weather. Shorts in the summer to prevent chaffing. I am looking into making some bloomers soon too. A new friend said she has a pattern that if I send her my measurements she'll print it out for me YAY!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Bloomers are sooooo much cooler than shorts under skirts (or at least the linen ones are). Love my bloomers!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread needs more pics


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

CarolT said:


> Bloomers are sooooo much cooler than shorts under skirts (or at least the linen ones are). Love my bloomers!


OH I bet! I Have heavy cotton shorts now. I can hardly wait to get some bloomers made! What kind of fabric do you use? I was thinking I would use an old bed sheet. It's fairly thin cotton...maybe light to medium weight.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

BTW I am SOOOO inspired by this thread! I have been looking at the links that have been provided and thinking of all the wonderful possibilities for winter skirts! 
Thank you for starting this!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I also want to add my thanks for the starting of this thread and all the links and info shared. You have all inspired me so much!

The link to the blog had an awesome idea of using an eyeleted bed-skirt to make a petticoat. What a WONDERFUL idea!!! They are so cheap at thrift stores, whereas buying the eyelet lace itself is so pricey.

Which reminds me. Is the word "petticoat" for a slip not a generally US word? My daughter had on a woolen coat at church and our pastor's wife complimented her on her pretty "petticoat" (meaning the coat) and of course my then 9 year old daughter quietly giggled because to her a petticoat is a slip . It was the first time I'd ever heard the word used for a coat. When I told our pastor's wife our definition of the word she had a good laugh


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

WildernesFamily said:


> Which reminds me. Is the word "petticoat" for a slip not a generally US word? My daughter had on a woolen coat at church and our pastor's wife complimented her on her pretty "petticoat" (meaning the coat) and of course my then 9 year old daughter quietly giggled because to her a petticoat is a slip . It was the first time I'd ever heard the word used for a coat. When I told our pastor's wife our definition of the word she had a good laugh


Hehe petticoat. 

That'd be a pea coat!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Debbie in Wa said:


> For those of you like me that are plus size, where do you go for skirts? I found these sites
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/Product....F-001517B1882A&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla a
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links and the ideas! I really love that Flare skirt (on the woman within site) with the drawstring in the Chocolate color......I might just have to have that one! :thumb: Especailly since it is buy1 get 1 @50% off + an extra 10$ off.....Oh yeah.....!!! I dont think you could make them for that!!

Edited to add: This has been one of my favorite threads....... LOVE IT!


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have made tons of those petticoats out of bedskirts. Incredibly cheap and so comfortable and pretty. In fact, I bought another bedskirt today, along with some lace panels and lace trimmed curtains. The panel is for a skirt overlay for my daughter, the trimmed ones make awesome cuffs and collars. Fifty cents each.

Demeter


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

OK here's a dumb question. The gored skirt that WaitingFalcon posted...is it possible to cut the gore sections by cutting the sections one up then one down using the least amount of wasted fabric so that th efirst gore would be 5 on th etop 15 on the bottom but you would only need to cut the next one with 5 on the bottom and 15 on the top?? anyone understand what I am saying?? so after your firs ton e is cut you just need to measure the next edge and cut once on th eoutermost side? I am not a sewer so just wanting to make sure its OK


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://romantichistory.blogspot.com/

I spent forever here last night.
Not really my styles, but this woman sews A LOT! I mean tons!
Everything from Civil War to the medieval stuff.. for her, her DH and her kids..
Some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

HOTW, you can do that with fabrics that have no nap or print that needs to be matched (the nap of the fabric is something you can usually feel with your fingers better than see -- if you run your fingers over the material, it will feel smoother one way and rougher the other way). If there is a nap to the fabric, and you cut some pieces one way and some the other way, then when they are sewn together it won't look right. And some prints can't be matched that way, either. Some prints won't matter, though -- usually small all-over ones are fine. 

Kathleen


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Trisha in WA, I get the light muslin, myself. I've not found any bedsheets I can afford that were 100% cotton or linen and found that anything besides 100% makes them feel much less comfortable. 

I have underskirts made from bedskirts, they do work nicely!

I like costuming and have found that I love a lot of the things I've made. BTW, the stays? I have back issues and have found good stays are way better than a back brace! Good ones, though, not the cheap nylon ones OW!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> HOTW, you can do that with fabrics that have no nap or print that needs to be matched (the nap of the fabric is something you can usually feel with your fingers better than see -- if you run your fingers over the material, it will feel smoother one way and rougher the other way). If there is a nap to the fabric, and you cut some pieces one way and some the other way, then when they are sewn together it won't look right. And some prints can't be matched that way, either. Some prints won't matter, though -- usually small all-over ones are fine.
> 
> Kathleen




Thankas Kathleen that is what I thought but wanted to be sure. I have a few bolts that could prob be used then! I tenfd to pick up $5 5 yard bolts ta WalMart when I find nice patterns! I hope to maybe cut one skirt before O go on vacation maybe hand sdew it while we'reon the road!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

CarolT said:


> Trisha in WA, I get the light muslin, myself. I've not found any bedsheets I can afford that were 100% cotton or linen and found that anything besides 100% makes them feel much less comfortable.


I watch yard sales for sheets. I also have ones here that have a tear in it (dog used to like to unmake the bed and tear the bottom sheet in the process), so I'll often use those as fabric for testing a pattern. Thought those might be nice. I'll check the tag and see if they are 100% cotton...I think they are though. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

luv2farm said:


> alot of the practical applications to wearing dresses/skirts were also discussed in another thread earlier this week:
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411922
> 
> I admit lately I have found myself wearing more dresses and skirts. I am in love with that Edwardian skirt on Mia's blog!!! I will have one of those this winter!! I love the simplicity of skirts/dresses. They are just CLASSY!! I, too, have found that I am letting my hair grow longer than I have ever had it. It is past shoulder length now. At first, it came about because I just couldnt get to the shop to have it cut. Then, I started pulling it back with a hairband. Now, it is long enough that I wear it pulled up 6 days out of seven. DH loves it up. He says it is more feminine. Truthfully, it feels more ladylike. Mia is an inspiration for the "lady" in each of us!!


Ok Ladies, 
I found Mia's edwardian skirt pattern on ebay.....and I won it.. $3.75.. a real steal!! So, when I have a few skirts cut out.....I'll put the pattern up for grabs. I'm sew (haha) excited!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooooh... wonderful.
We are all going to look SO fantastic!!


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

Great thread!!

I, too, am addicted to wearing long, flowing skirts and dresses. Once a wasp got stuck under my skirt while gardening this summer which was fairly horrible but other than that I just love them. It being just about mid-September now, I am going to miss them pretty soon.

In the winter, I generally don't wear skirts out of the house because its usually around 20 degrees for a daytime high with a foot or two of snow on the ground. But when I do, I like knee high leather boots and leggings to wear with them. I am still kinda cold especially if it's windy. But hey, I'm cold in jeans too. For working in the barn or outside in order not to be cold, I wear the full snow gear outfit. 

You know how they make insulated overalls? You could make an insulated, perhaps even divided type of skirts, but I think they would be hideously unattractive, not to mention the flowing factor would be greatly reduced. Just imagining them is making me chuckle.


----------

